# Slim passed away this morning.



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some of you know whats been going on with Slim. She has been having hip problems and we were planning on having her PTS for several months, but I just couldn't do it with just having to put down Stack this year. She was very ill bred and has had a number of health issues in her 4 years of life.

Well a few months ago Slim started loosing weight rapidly. We took her in and got some blood drawn and after they did there thing and tested it however they do they came back to tell us she had hypoglycemia. I was not to sure about that and did my research and she didn't really have the symptoms that go with that, but I was like ok maybe she just has it very mildly.

Things have been fine and she was gaining her weight back......

This morning she had a seizure. I have never dealt with seizures and most of what I know comes from talking with Tye about Penny.

Her seizure was mild at first, but then became severe so we got her in the back of the van and during the 5 min drive to the vet she died. Her temp was 107 when we got there and they say thats what did it was the fast temp increase. I asked if I shouldn't have moved her and they said no her temp would have done that anyway.

I have been prepared to loose Slim, but not this way......

RIP Pitts Blue Fire AKA Slim De da giminie

She wasn't the smartest or most coordinated dog, but she loved her family and loved her kids with all she had.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Holly I have tears streaming dwn my face I can't hardly type, I am soooooo sorry. Words cannot express my sympathy for you. When Penny had those cluster seizures her temp had gotten to 105.8. Oh Slim you will be missed. Holly I am here as are the others of the forum, my heart and thoughts are with you and your family.

RIP Slim, Penny will greet you with open arms at the bridge.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

RIP she was a good girl


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Rest in peace Slim, you were a good girl.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

RIP... I love all the shots of such a great nanny dog.. My favorite is this:Slim~









Im sorry for your loss; at the same time, I'm happy you experienced such a great lil dog up: !!! She was is the best hands she could've been in and looks like she was happy from breath 1 and back again. Thanks Holly for being such an advocate of the breed :clap:

R.I.P. Slim~


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> RIP... I love all the shots of such a great nanny dog.. My favorite is this:Slim~


I love that one too. She was so mothering to any animal I brought home. That was a calf I was raising and she would lay with it and clean it. She was so good to animals.

I just wish I would have had her PTS months ago when I should have and she would have never had to got through this.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Holly please don't do that to yourself, Slim deserved every last breath and she knew you were the best mom-lady ever, EVER!!!! I am still in tears, she was so loved by such a wonderful person. I should have done the same with Penny and couldn't bring myself to do it. Again my heart is with you and your family


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss we dealt with seizures in our dog rocky for the 1st time ever it was the worst thing to ever experience and not alot you can do, You did the right thing trying to get her to the vet. Love the pictures of her what a sweet dog, My heart goes out to you and your kids , RIP slim.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Fish is going to be so upset. They don't know yet, she thinks Slim is out in the kennel (because thats were she would be right now, ot that I told her that)......Slim wasn't good at much, but kids was her thing. She just loved Fish from the day we got her and gave that same love to Noodle from the day she was born.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awwww holly I'm so sorry :'( RIP slim


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Holly I am very sorry for your loss you gave Slim the best life and all the love a dog could have hoped for and in return he loved you and your family. It's sad the strong bond we share with our animals never preparing ourselves to say goodbye to them one day especially when we don't see it coming. May Slim be smiling at the rainbow bridge waiting for his family to join him one day. God Bless .... RIP Slim


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> ......Slim wasn't good at much, but kids was her thing. She just loved Fish from the day we got her and gave that same love to Noodle from the day she was born.


Oh Holly, from the sounds of it, Slim was good at everything that really matters.
Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures with us.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh no!!! Slim was a gorgeous animal and I always just thought she was so adorable  Give your kids tons of hugs and kisses, i know it's hard to lose a dog they must be so sad already after just losing Stack. RIP Slim, I can't imagine going through what you are going through Holly! Sucks so bad.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> Oh no!!! Slim was a gorgeous animal and I always just thought she was so adorable  Give your kids tons of hugs and kisses, i know it's hard to lose a dog they must be so sad already after just losing Stack. RIP Slim, I can't imagine going through what you are going through Holly! Sucks so bad.


Its sucks, but I was at least prepared to loose Slim. Like I said we had planned for some time now (like 6 months) to just have her PTS, but I keep making excuses and saying oh she ok, its not bad enough to have her PTS.. ect...

With Stack though it happened all of a sudden and we realized what was going on and had him PTS within like 3 days.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh no holly that is so sad! I am so sorry or your loss and having to tell your kids when it hurts so much must be incredibly hard. I sure she loved everyday she had with your family! Beautiful girl!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

RIP Slim. So sorry, Holly.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh Holly I'm so sorry. My eyes are all teared up  (hugs) My deepest condolences to you and the family. I hope you and the girls are going to be ok. R.I.P. sweet Slim you will always be loved and never forgotten.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

P.S. please let me know if you guys need anything, anything at all. I'm only a hop skip and a jump away and I'll be there in a flash.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry Holly, I am tears right now.  Especially after reading how much the girls loved her. Slim was a beautiful girl. Nanny dog is the best title a dog can have.  Really makes me sad that Helena and her were the same age. RIP Slim


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thnx everyone. Her age bugs me so bad, with the issues shes had in such a short life. She has has non stop health issues from the day we got her and is a prime example of what happens when people put no care into what they breed. You have a great dog plagued with health problems that not only hurts the dogs, but the people whos family their apart of. I have spent more money on vet bills for Slim than all my other current dogs combine. She was only 4 and seemed to be 12 with the issues shes had.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh no! Holly, I am so very sorry for your loss. *Hugs for you and your family* Bogart has severe health issues too so stuff like this really worries me. :/


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

To loose two dogs so close together.... I can't even imagine. I am so sorry for your loss. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help.
I will pray for you.


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP Slim, Holly my friend I will send up prayers for your family's broken hearts.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss Holly. She looked like an awesome dog. RIP Slim.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I`m so sorry for your loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ughhh I'm in tears! I am so sorry Holly Slim was such a great girl! No regrets you gave her the best possible life. RIP Slim


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So sorry Holly  She was a beautiful girl and I can see from the pics how happy she was and how much she loved you all. RIP sweet girl.....


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry to read this, Holly. RIP Slim.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am so sorry Holly! Too many great dogs lost in the last while. 

That picture of Slim running goofily down the road is my favorite. Always brought a smile to my face. 

R.I.P Slim


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

very sad...R.I.P Slim


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The first thing I thought was poor Fish. I love all those pictures you have posted in the past with Fish and Slim. I am soooo sorry Holly I wish you could feel this internet hug I am sending you. 

R.I.P. dear Slim you maybe gone from this world but you forever be in our hearts.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, Holly.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Rip Slim. So sorry, Holly!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

holly i am sooo sorry for your loss, rip slim


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2011)

I know I'm a stranger to you so my words may seem like platitudes but I am sincerely sorry that you had to lose Slim so early in her life. If it is some small comfort, when I look at those photos I see a really happy dog living an incredibly full life full of love ~ just look at her tearing up the road with abandon, snuggling with her buddies in the barn, those open fields for her to run in and mostly look at the loving bond with her favourite little red-head, just look at those two! She was beautiful and you obviously gave her a life full of love and happiness. My heart goes out to you and yours.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Holly I know your sad but you did all you could for her. You gave her a wonderful life full of love. I know it's hard to watch them go at a young age but it was not your fault and there was nothing that could have prevented her problems. Give the girls a hug for me k, love you Holly please let me know if you guys need anything k.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss :'( I don't think anybody would ever consider you to be a bad owner. It doesn't matter the age Slim passed... it matters the quality of life she had while she was alive. You did an exceptional job raising her as you have done with all of your dogs. Just remember all dogs go to heaven... you will meet with her again on the other side.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

crazy how a post like this from a thousand miles away & someone you've never met before can touch you like this... RIP =(


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you all. I love how this forum is when someone losses a pet. Whether I know you or I don't know you all of your words have meaning.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

(hugs) you can always give me a call if you need to talk. My phone is on Ryan's Parent's company plan and it's an Oroville # so it's a local call


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP Slim.I'm so sorry to hear this Holly.Don't for one second think you did this girl wrong in any way.You and your family loved her dearly and I'm sure that's all she wanted and needed.


----------

